# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Καταγραφικό φωνής OLYMPUS DS-2000

## microwave

Καταγραφικά φωνής OLYMPUS DS-2000, αχρησιμοποίητο, πληροφορίες με pm και δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος.

----------

